# Hey Guests, don't just lurk ... sign up!



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We'd love to see you post! Registration only takes a minute. Its free. Its easy. It gives you the ability to post and to let your opinions be heard.

Will the Bulls take the hometown kid ?
Is Beasley really bound to be traded on draft night ?
Will McHale make Wolves fans scratch their heads again ?
Who is looking to move up or down ?
Which player will have a surprisingly tough night ?
What will happen with some stars rumored to be dealt ?
Which team will look back at this day as the start of a new era ?

I bet you've got something to add to some or all of those topics. You can start a new thread or add to an existing one. 

Experience draft night together with an open-minded community and join us for what will be one of the best nights of the NBA year!

croco


----------



## Wick3d Jester (Jun 25, 2008)

Where's the introduction forum? Never got a chance to introduce myself.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wick3d Jester said:


> Where's the introduction forum? Never got a chance to introduce myself.


We have none right now, but I will propose it.


----------



## Wick3d Jester (Jun 25, 2008)

croco said:


> We have none right now, but I will propose it.



Ah, it's cool.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Why are there so many lurkers? It seems like there are always more guests than active users...


----------

